# intel e2180 oc help



## jay21503 (Aug 19, 2008)

ok. so i want to oc my cpu, mobo, memory and video card. but i am not that much of a techie and i'm doubting myself if i can OC my pc SAFELY. i have no idea on what is the max but still safe and working settings i can use for my pc. i haven't tried OCing since i don't have a good cooling system yet.

can anyone please help me on what is the best setting i can use for my pc. an easy step by step guide will also be good for me. also, can anyone recommend an affordable yet good cooling system for my pc. i only want to spend around $50 for a cooling system. perhaps an aftermarket heat sink and a couple more exhaust fans.

i would really appreciate any help and advice.

thanks in advance.


here are all my specs that i could figure outusing CPU-Z & Core Temp)
(running on windows xp pro 2002 sp2)

INTEL dual core E2180 @2.00GHz (Conroe-2M)
core voltage: 1.200V
core speed: 1197.2MHz/1995.1Mhz (fluctuating)
multiplier: x 6.0/10.0 (fluctuating)
Bus Speed: 199.5MHz
rated fsb 798.1MHz
platform: LGA 775
VID: 1.3250V

ECS elitegroup P4M900T-M2 2.0 mobo
chipset: VIA P4M900/CN896/PT890
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc.
Version: 080014

ENERMAX EG565P-VE 535Watts SLI/Crossfire certified PSU

MEMORY: (transcend ddr2 667MHz 2 sticks = 3Gb)
DRAM Frequency: 332.5MHz
FSBRAM 3:5
ram slot1 = Transcend ddr2 1Gb
Max bandwith: PC2-5300 (333MHz)
part # JM667QLJ-1G
ram slot2 = Transcend ddr2 2Gb
Max bandwith: PC2-5300 (333MHz)
part # JM667QLU-2G

SEAGATE barracuda 40Gb 7200rpm IDE hdd and 160gb external hdd

GeForce 8600GT 512mb ddr2 PCI-e

Lite On multi-combo SATA dvd burner

17" CRT monitor 1024x768

cpu cooling: factory (heat sink and fan that came with the cpu)
case cooling: one 80mm exhaust fan (back)

CORE TEMP (workload) = Tj. Max: 85C
Core #0: 50-52C 85-100% load
Core #1: 52-54C 90-100% load
workload temp: running applications :
crysis
avast anti-virus
spybot s&d
itunes and ipod (music)
vlc media player (movie)
mozilla firefox (two web browsers)
bittorrent (downloading)
yahoo messenger

CORE TEMP (Idle):
core #0: 36C 0% load
core #1: 39C 0% load


please no offensive/negative comments. i know i don't have the best rig. i just need some help to make the most out of it. thanks.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

before you even think about overclocking, go get yourself a nice aftermarket heatsink, the stock heatsink is designed for the stock heat output, and will not handle the heat your going to be putting out.


----------



## jay21503 (Aug 19, 2008)

Luda said:


> before you even think about overclocking, go get yourself a nice aftermarket heatsink, the stock heatsink is designed for the stock heat output, and will not handle the heat your going to be putting out.


i know. that's why i mentioned i am looking and asking for opinions on any affordable aftermarket heat sink.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

totally missed that part, my apologize, i personally would recomend the xigmatec AIO water cooling unit

took my temps from 48/65 to 27/47 

although it is taking up 2 of my ram slots, so if your running 4 sticks you would want to check clearances


----------



## jay21503 (Aug 19, 2008)

Luda said:


> totally missed that part, my apologize, i personally would recomend the xigmatec AIO water cooling unit
> 
> took my temps from 48/65 to 27/47
> 
> although it is taking up 2 of my ram slots, so if your running 4 sticks you would want to check clearances



its cool. no need to apologize. i might get one this weekend. i'm thinking of getting any of the ff:
sunbeam core contact freezer
xigmatech hdt-s1283
thermalright ultra 120 (not the extreme)

i have a micro atx mobo so i'd check first if the xigmatec AIO water cooling unit will fit. thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

hurm, mATX your gonna have to check fit for any aftermarket cooler, since they all tend to much larger then stock. 

i highly recomend the xigmatex AIO unit, its worked wonders for my HTPC cased machine


----------

